# Rinsceminire



## bearded

Salve a tutti

Oltre al verbo 'rinscemire' di cui si è parlato in un altro thread, io conosco e uso anche il verbo _rinsceminire. _Forse si tratta di un verbo solo regionale; tuttavia ce n'è qualche esempio anche su Internet:
rinsceminire

Avete mai sentito dalle vostre parti questo verbo - di cui non c'è traccia nei vocabolari?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io avrei azzardato "rinscem*u*nire", che ogni  tanto ho sentito dalla mie parti.


----------



## Starless74

Mai sentito dire nella mia zona, ma non avrei (avuto) difficoltà a coglierne il significato.


----------



## Mary49

Ci sono 2 esempi (uno studente e un commento), non è strano che non ce ne sia traccia nei vocabolari...


----------



## Starless74

Brevi tracce anche di _rinscimunire_, su cui azzarderei come spiegazione
la mescolanza tra i più "riconosciuti" *scimunire*/*scimunirsi* e *rincitrullire*/*rincitrullirsi*.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Starless74 said:


> Brevi tracce anche di _rinscimunire_, su cui azzarderei come spiegazione
> la mescolanza tra i più "riconosciuti" *scimunire*/*scimunirsi* e *rincitrullire*/*rincitrullirsi*.


Non al nord. L'alternativa qui sarebbe *rincretinirsi*.


----------



## lemure libero

Anch'io, non l'ho mai sentito in Veneto, ma trovo _riscemire_ perfettamente comprensibile e personalmente abbastanza musicale e più ortodosso nella forma di _rinsceminire. _Non saprei dire però se in determinati contesti _rinsceminire _potrebbe risultare più funzionale.


----------



## Starless74

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non al nord.


Mi riferivo a sparute tracce sul web. Ma solo per completezza.


----------



## bearded

Mi son fatto l'idea che il mio 'rinsceminire' (un verbo usato evidentemente da scarse minoranze  ) rappresenti un ibrido tra 'rinscemire' e 'rinscimunire' (da  'scimunire', cf. il participio e sostantivo comunissimo 'scimunito').
Ringrazio tutti per le risposte e i commenti - anche per quelli eventualmente futuri.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao Bearded,
mai sentito. Probabilmente in un contesto adeguato ti avrei capito, ma ti avrei guardato con sospetto.   



Paulfromitaly said:


> Non al nord. L'alternativa qui sarebbe *rincretinirsi*.


Scusami, non ho capito. "Rincitrullirsi" non viene usato come termine o non funzionerebbe nelle sciarada di Starless74?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

alfaalfa said:


> Scusami, non ho capito. "Rincitrullirsi" non viene usato come termine o non funzionerebbe nelle sciarada di Starless74?


E' un termine chee non ho mai sentito usare qui, ma solo letto.
Ovviamente il significato è lo stesso.


----------



## bearded

alfaalfa said:


> ti avrei guardato con sospetto.


----------



## mcrasnich

@bearded rinsceminire, rinsceminito assolutamente usati in Friuli, uso comune. Però noi abbiamo insemenî, insemenît in friulano, sicuramente l'italiano è un prestito adattato. Mi sorprende che non siano usati in Veneto, almeno Venezia Treviso, di solito c'è un certo travaso di lessico. Le altre due forme citate, rinscemire e rinscimunire, invece mai sentite.


----------



## bearded

mcrasnich said:


> rinsceminire, rinsceminito assolutamente usati in Friuli, uso comune


Interessante! Grazie.

A quanto pare, 'rinscemire' è italiano standard.
rinscemire


----------



## mcrasnich

mcrasnich said:


> Mi sorprende che non siano usati in Veneto, almeno Venezia Treviso, di solito c'è un certo travaso di lessico.


Infatti ho fatto una breve ricerca Google su "rinsceminito" e c'è gran quantità di risultati in area venetofona, da Natalino Balasso in su. Il veneto è "inseminìo", assolutamente comunissimo 😊


----------



## alfaalfa

Paulfromitaly said:


> E' un termine chee non ho mai sentito usare


Invece è proprio ciò che dico io quando, in  certi contesti, non posso/voglio fare riferimento a cretini, imbecilli o coglioni.


----------



## Mary49

mcrasnich said:


> Il veneto è "inseminìo", assolutamente comunissimo 😊


"Insem*e*nio".


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> A quanto pare, 'rinscemire' è italiano standard.
> rinscemire


Non è riportato da tutti i vocabolari, comunque.  A me suona molto comprensibile, ma assolutamente non comune.  Se lo sentissi, probabilmente lo percepirei come un'invenzione momentanea dell'interlocutore o un termine decisamente colloquiale o dialettale.


----------



## mcrasnich

Mary49 said:


> "Insem*e*nio".


Credo siano usate le due forme, a seconda delle zone. Nel dialetto di mia madre (anche in Friuli si parlano dialetti di base veneta) è con la 'i', ma probabilmente la forma più diffusa è con la e. LEZIONI DI VENETO – “Te si insemenìo” C'è anche la varietà "insiminìo"... 😊


----------



## Gian Carlo 48

Mai sentito, né qui dove abito (bassa bergamasca), né a Milano e provincia, dove ho studiato e lavorato.


----------

